# World Oil All Gone In 38 Years



## watchingfromafar

*I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*

The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country

Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.

10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country

the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels

The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).

List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia

93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year

*1304838/33945 = 38 years*

Check it out, do the math yourself
Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
-


----------



## Likkmee

As long as coconuts still exist..........I'm all good


----------



## Dekster

The us can stretch an extra 25 years from shale.


----------



## Moonglow

Well guess what we only have twelve years before, uhm, extinction, if we don't go solar or green..


----------



## Third Party

Moonglow said:


> Well guess what we only have twelve years before, uhm, extinction, if we don't go solar or green..


So, we're good!


----------



## Anathema

I couldn’t care less. 

I’ll be dead in 38 years, so it doesn’t affect me.


----------



## Moonglow

Third Party said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what we only have twelve years before, uhm, extinction, if we don't go solar or green..
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're good!
Click to expand...

Fill er up and take off for the weed mecca of Colorado...


----------



## miketx

I heard it was 36 years.


----------



## JGalt

Maybe we should start throwing leftists into the tar pits to replenish the supply.


----------



## Tax Man

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -


We reached peak oil some time ago.


----------



## Tax Man

JGalt said:


> Maybe we should start throwing leftists into the tar pits to replenish the supply.


Conservatives have far more fat to replenish the oil.


----------



## JGalt

Sorry, dude. Enjoy your third world meal of rocks, grasses, and twigs.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -



Are you being sarcastic? Given the fact that oil reserves have generally been moving up for the last half century, I’m not too concerned.  Every peak oil prediction ever has been wrong.


----------



## Flopper

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -


Those figures are known reserves.  Every year, oil companies are finding new oil.  The exploration for oil is a huge business.  Although I agree with your objective, we need to move away from oil as a fuel, using known reserves is not a convincing argument.

Personally, I think a better argument is the effects of climate change that people can see today, increasing precipitation in the Midwest and increasing droughts in southwest, increasing forest fires in the west, increases in intensity, number and duration of hurricanes, 8 inch rise in sea level leave since 1880, etc.. Most people don't give shit what happens to the planet a hundred years or so from now.  They are living for here and now.  What do they care if there is no arctic ice in 2100, crops are failing, and there's is widespread famine.  That's not going to be their problem.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Tax Man said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -
> 
> 
> 
> We reached peak oil some time ago.
Click to expand...


No we haven’t.


----------



## Pilot1

Total Wikipedia LEFTIST lies. We found 20 BILLION barrels of oil and 1.6 BILLION barrels of Natural Gas liquid in ONE FIND just a few years ago.  Where is that in those false numbers???

USGS: Largest oil deposit ever found in U.S. discovered in Texas


----------



## depotoo

We were supposed to have run out like 40 years ago or something...


Depleting Oil Reserves
We have been hearing this one for more than a century now! Earlier it was the U.S. Bureau of Mines that predicted that oil reserves will be depleted in 10 years, and this prediction has been backed repeatedly over the years. In 1951, the Department of Interior predicted that the US will run out of oil reserves in the coming 13 years! The reality is that with scientific advancements, new deposits are being explored, and alternate energy sources are being utilized.

Just another fun one, since it has recently resurfaced-
*Mass Extinction*
At the first Earth Day, its political sponsor, Senator Gaylord Nelson, warned: “Dr. S. Dillon Ripley, secretary of the Smithsonian Institute, believes that in 25 years, somewhere between 75 and 80 percent of all the species of living animals will be extinct.”

To put that in perspective, a 75% to 80% mass extinction is on the level of the cataclysm that killed the dinosaurs 66 million years ago—caused by the “environmental” catastrophe of a six-mile-wide meteor crashing into the Earth and cloaking it in an enormous cloud of ash  and dust. Obviously, nothing remotely like that happened between 1970 and 1995.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Party on Garth


----------



## SassyIrishLass

The Permian Basin in New Mexico has 46.3 BILLION barrels of oil.

That's only one recent find in the US

Twenty years ago we supposedly had 20 years of oil, today we supposedly have 20 years and in 20 years we'll supposedly have 20 more....on and on


----------



## Sunni Man

When AOC says it's true, then I'll believe it.  ....


----------



## elektra

ha, ha, ha, can we say, "you are an idiot"?

If we are running out of oil then why are we using the little that remains to manufacture a solution that is only good a few years.

Why use Oil to build, and build, and build, why use oil faster, to produce Wind Turbines and Solar panels that give us less electricity for fewer years?


----------



## Pete7469

They were preaching this bullshit 40 years ago.


----------



## JoeMoma

It's just an educated guess on my part that we are using fossil fuels much faster than the earth is replacing them.  At some time in the future humans will need to switch to a more sustainable form of energy or revert to a much more primitive form of living.  I doubt it will happen during my lifespan.  I will consider myself lucky to still be alive another 30 years.


----------



## elektra

JoeMoma said:


> It's just an educated guess on my part that we are using fossil fuels much faster than the earth is replacing them.  At some time in the future humans will need to switch to a more sustainable form of energy or revert to a much more primitive form of living.  I doubt it will happen during my lifespan.  I will consider myself lucky to still be alive another 30 years.


which form is sustainable?


----------



## Wyatt earp

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -




That's what they said in 1919




.


----------



## JoeMoma

elektra said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an educated guess on my part that we are using fossil fuels much faster than the earth is replacing them.  At some time in the future humans will need to switch to a more sustainable form of energy or revert to a much more primitive form of living.  I doubt it will happen during my lifespan.  I will consider myself lucky to still be alive another 30 years.
> 
> 
> 
> which form is sustainable?
Click to expand...

I don't have all the answers.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Moonglow said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what we only have twelve years before, uhm, extinction, if we don't go solar or green..
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fill er up and take off for the weed mecca of Colorado...
Click to expand...


That's where I am at big Fucking deal..


----------



## elektra

JoeMoma said:


> I don't have all the answers.


The quick answer, is, renewables are not sustainable, green energy is not sustainable.


----------



## JoeMoma

elektra said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have all the answers.
> 
> 
> 
> The quick answer, is, renewables are not sustainable, green energy is not sustainable.
Click to expand...

Does that mean human kind will have to revert to a much more primitive form of living in the future?  If you are correct, I would think so.


----------



## elektra

JoeMoma said:


> Does that mean human kind will have to revert to a much more primitive form of living in the future?  If you are correct, I would think so.


no, it means we will be using nuclear power, coal, and oil


----------



## JoeMoma

elektra said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean human kind will have to revert to a much more primitive form of living in the future?  If you are correct, I would think so.
> 
> 
> 
> no, it means we will be using nuclear power, coal, and oil
Click to expand...

So you believe those are sustainable?


----------



## HenryBHough

There'll still be oil in the ground when an asteroid wipes out all human life.

After that, a few million years after, there'll be new oil in the ground.

It will be us.

Time is what it is and we puny humans are naught more than a pimple on the ass of geological progress.


----------



## elektra

JoeMoma said:


> So you believe those are sustainable?


as you pointed out, there is no alternative


----------



## sparky

can i get two fingers here.......

~S~


----------



## tycho1572

Al Gore once said the world would be doomed in 10 years....

The High Priest of Environmental Causes Al Gore was out promoting his waste of cellulose In January, 2006 – when promoting his Oscar-winning (yes, Oscar-winning) documentary, An Inconvenient Truth – Gore declared that unless we took “drastic measures” to reduce greenhouse gasses, the world would reach a “point of no return” in a mere ten years. He called it a “true planetary emergency.” Well, the ten years passed today, we’re still here, and the climateactivists have postponed the apocalypse. Again.

The democrat darling, AOC, has given us another 12.


----------



## tycho1572

I’m glad we finally have a president smart enough to see through the BS democrats choose to swallow.


----------



## karpenter

*World Oil All Gone In 38 Years !!*
I Heard All That 38yrs Ago

Besides We're All Goners In 12, Anyway


----------



## beautress

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -


watchingfromafar, your figures are way off. Source: Where Are the World's Largest Oil Reserves?
Top 20 country figures are:

Venezuela - 300.9 billion.
Saudi Arabia - 266.5 billion.
Canada, which includes shale oil - 169.7 billion.
Iran - 158.4 billion.
Iraq - 142.5 billion.
Kuwait - 101.5 billion.
United Arab Emirates - 97.8 billion.
Russia - 80 billion.
Libya - 48.4 billion.
Nigeria - 37.1 billion.
United States - 36.5 billion, which is up significantly from 20.68 billion in 2013.
Kazakhstan - 30 billion.
China - 25.6 billion. In ranking, it replaced Qatar in 2017.
Qatar - 25.2 billion.
Brazil - 13.0 billion.
Algeria - 12.2 billion.
Angola - 8.3 billion.
Ecuador - 8.3 billion.
Mexico - 7.6 billion., down from 10.07 billion barrels in 2014.
Azerbaijan - 7 billion.
I'm pretty sure Russia has claimed arctic circle holdings back, and several countries who are not stepping forward have plenty. Some say there are vast quantities east of the Cascades and not enough is known about the Dakotas except prelims I've heard of say there's lots.
​


----------



## Pilot1

We have so much oil and natural gas that it should be considered LIKE a renewable.  Not to mention Coal.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Moonglow said:


> Well guess what we only have twelve years before, uhm, extinction, if we don't go solar or green.



You are right on target, 

I just got back to this forum and your post was a surprise, I was expecting--
Fake News once again
Thanks for starting this off with a valid solution
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

Fish oil can fill in the slack !!!!!
lol -


----------



## watchingfromafar

People on the climate change agenda are getting us to where we need to be even though there is nothing, we can do to alter the natural wobble in the climate cycle; yet this trend helps, so don’t block this debate, the results is the same.

The “green new deal” also accomplishes the same; in the end.
-


----------



## Flopper

beautress said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar, your figures are way off. Source: Where Are the World's Largest Oil Reserves?
> Top 20 country figures are:
> 
> Venezuela - 300.9 billion.
> Saudi Arabia - 266.5 billion.
> Canada, which includes shale oil - 169.7 billion.
> Iran - 158.4 billion.
> Iraq - 142.5 billion.
> Kuwait - 101.5 billion.
> United Arab Emirates - 97.8 billion.
> Russia - 80 billion.
> Libya - 48.4 billion.
> Nigeria - 37.1 billion.
> United States - 36.5 billion, which is up significantly from 20.68 billion in 2013.
> Kazakhstan - 30 billion.
> China - 25.6 billion. In ranking, it replaced Qatar in 2017.
> Qatar - 25.2 billion.
> Brazil - 13.0 billion.
> Algeria - 12.2 billion.
> Angola - 8.3 billion.
> Ecuador - 8.3 billion.
> Mexico - 7.6 billion., down from 10.07 billion barrels in 2014.
> Azerbaijan - 7 billion.
> I'm pretty sure Russia has claimed arctic circle holdings back, and several countries who are not stepping forward have plenty. Some say there are vast quantities east of the Cascades and not enough is known about the Dakotas except prelims I've heard of say there's lots.
> ​
Click to expand...

There are several methods of estimating oil reserves.  Some estimates are based on proven reserves; that is oil that is being tapped.  Then there's discovered oil plus undiscovered or "yet to find" reserves based on probability which is much higher. And then there are estimates based producing fields and new discovers. The three types of estimates can be significantly different.


----------



## JoeMoma

elektra said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe those are sustainable?
> 
> 
> 
> as you pointed out, there is no alternative
Click to expand...

I did not point that out, and you didn't answer my question.


----------



## westwall

Tax Man said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -
> 
> 
> 
> We reached peak oil some time ago.
Click to expand...







Yup, we have reached peak oil at least three times during my life.  Hmmm, we still seem to have cheap oil.

Guess it hasn't peaked yet.


----------



## beautress

Flopper said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar, your figures are way off. Source: Where Are the World's Largest Oil Reserves?
> Top 20 country figures are:
> 
> Venezuela - 300.9 billion.
> Saudi Arabia - 266.5 billion.
> Canada, which includes shale oil - 169.7 billion.
> Iran - 158.4 billion.
> Iraq - 142.5 billion.
> Kuwait - 101.5 billion.
> United Arab Emirates - 97.8 billion.
> Russia - 80 billion.
> Libya - 48.4 billion.
> Nigeria - 37.1 billion.
> United States - 36.5 billion, which is up significantly from 20.68 billion in 2013.
> Kazakhstan - 30 billion.
> China - 25.6 billion. In ranking, it replaced Qatar in 2017.
> Qatar - 25.2 billion.
> Brazil - 13.0 billion.
> Algeria - 12.2 billion.
> Angola - 8.3 billion.
> Ecuador - 8.3 billion.
> Mexico - 7.6 billion., down from 10.07 billion barrels in 2014.
> Azerbaijan - 7 billion.
> I'm pretty sure Russia has claimed arctic circle holdings back, and several countries who are not stepping forward have plenty. Some say there are vast quantities east of the Cascades and not enough is known about the Dakotas except prelims I've heard of say there's lots.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several methods of estimating oil reserves.  Some estimates are based on proven reserves; that is oil that is being tapped.  Then there's discovered oil plus undiscovered or "yet to find" reserves based on probability which is much higher. And then there are estimates based producing fields and new discovers. The three types of estimates can be significantly different.
Click to expand...

You missed the forest for the trees, doll. look at his chart's "millions" and my chart's "billions" once more. Danke. Schoen


----------



## Likkmee

Buffy and Travis will figure something out. I'll be a dead motherfucker in 5 or less.More like three.
 I need to put this 331 Chevy back together so I can make a run or three past them po-lice before I formally  check myself out.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Anathema said:


> I couldn’t care less.
> 
> I’ll be dead in 38 years, so it doesn’t affect me.


I'll be 48 in 38 years


----------



## elektra

JoeMoma said:


> I did not point that out, and you didn't answer my question.


I did answer your question, you did not like the answer, and you did say that. I asked you a direct question that you could not answer, because the answer again, was not what you liked.


----------



## JoeMoma

elektra said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not point that out, and you didn't answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> I did answer your question, you did not like the answer, and you did say that. I asked you a direct question that you could not answer, because the answer again, was not what you liked.
Click to expand...

So the answer to what should be a yes-no question is "there is no alternative".  Well that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## elektra

JoeMoma said:


> It's just an educated guess on my part that we are using fossil fuels much faster than the earth is replacing them.  At some time in the future humans will need to switch to a more sustainable form of energy or revert to a much more primitive form of living.  I doubt it will happen during my lifespan.  I will consider myself lucky to still be alive another 30 years.


What is more sustainable? You said you do now know? That means there is nothing more sustainable than Coal, Oil, and Nuclear power. You state we will need to switch? Switch to what, it seems you think there is something to switch to. So there is either nothing to switch to or there is something?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -



Fake News. But in 100 years. Possibly.

What happens when we run out of oil? - Macleans.ca


----------



## karpenter

Cir. 1979:


----------



## JoeMoma

elektra said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an educated guess on my part that we are using fossil fuels much faster than the earth is replacing them.  At some time in the future humans will need to switch to a more sustainable form of energy or revert to a much more primitive form of living.  I doubt it will happen during my lifespan.  I will consider myself lucky to still be alive another 30 years.
> 
> 
> 
> What is more sustainable? You said you do now know? That means there is nothing more sustainable than Coal, Oil, and Nuclear power. You state we will need to switch? Switch to what, it seems you think there is something to switch to. So there is either nothing to switch to or there is something?
Click to expand...

You don't seem to have a clue what I was talking about.

My premise is that fossil fuel will not last forever.  Not that we have to switch to something else right now.  I do not believe the supply of fossil fuel in the Earth is infinite or that it is being replenished naturally at the rate we are using it.   

Thus, some time in the future, whether that be in 50 years or 5000 years, either different sources of energy must be found or a more primitive form of living must be adopted, assuming the human race survives at current or greater populations.  So to me, a sustainable source of energy is one that will not run out.

You brought up nuclear energy, perhaps that could be one of the alternative sources.  Still, fissionable material is a limited resource.

Today, the technology we have would look like magic to someone who lived just a couple of hundred years ago.  So the fact that I currently don't know what would be a sustainable alternative energy source does not mean that none will ever be developed.


----------



## elektra

JoeMoma said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an educated guess on my part that we are using fossil fuels much faster than the earth is replacing them.  At some time in the future humans will need to switch to a more sustainable form of energy or revert to a much more primitive form of living.  I doubt it will happen during my lifespan.  I will consider myself lucky to still be alive another 30 years.
> 
> 
> 
> What is more sustainable? You said you do now know? That means there is nothing more sustainable than Coal, Oil, and Nuclear power. You state we will need to switch? Switch to what, it seems you think there is something to switch to. So there is either nothing to switch to or there is something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't seem to have a clue what I was talking about.
> 
> My premise is that fossil fuel will not last forever.  Not that we have to switch to something else right now.  I do not believe the supply of fossil fuel in the Earth is infinite or that it is being replenished naturally at the rate we are using it.
> 
> Thus, some time in the future, whether that be in 50 years or 5000 years, either different sources of energy must be found or a more primitive form of living must be adopted, assuming the human race survives at current or greater populations.  So to me, a sustainable source of energy is one that will not run out.
> 
> You brought up nuclear energy, perhaps that could be one of the alternative sources.  Still, fissionable material is a limited resource.
> 
> Today, the technology we have would look like magic to someone who lived just a couple of hundred years ago.  So the fact that I currently don't know what would be a sustainable alternative energy source does not mean that none will ever be developed.
Click to expand...

fair enough, I thought you were being evasive with your answer. I doubt we will find some new form of energy. It seems our understanding of things is as such, that we have discovered everything in regards to forms of energy. 

Fissionable material? The earth is big, really big. We have been utilizing the easy stuff. The cream so to speak. There are many many areas of the earth in which we have not even begun to touch. Areas under the ocean. Chances are, we can go on forever provided we do not get side-tracked by the weak alternatives that consume huge amounts of our natural resources. We must be smart, not wasteful. Current policies have been wasteful.


----------



## Flopper

beautress said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar, your figures are way off. Source: Where Are the World's Largest Oil Reserves?
> Top 20 country figures are:
> 
> Venezuela - 300.9 billion.
> Saudi Arabia - 266.5 billion.
> Canada, which includes shale oil - 169.7 billion.
> Iran - 158.4 billion.
> Iraq - 142.5 billion.
> Kuwait - 101.5 billion.
> United Arab Emirates - 97.8 billion.
> Russia - 80 billion.
> Libya - 48.4 billion.
> Nigeria - 37.1 billion.
> United States - 36.5 billion, which is up significantly from 20.68 billion in 2013.
> Kazakhstan - 30 billion.
> China - 25.6 billion. In ranking, it replaced Qatar in 2017.
> Qatar - 25.2 billion.
> Brazil - 13.0 billion.
> Algeria - 12.2 billion.
> Angola - 8.3 billion.
> Ecuador - 8.3 billion.
> Mexico - 7.6 billion., down from 10.07 billion barrels in 2014.
> Azerbaijan - 7 billion.
> I'm pretty sure Russia has claimed arctic circle holdings back, and several countries who are not stepping forward have plenty. Some say there are vast quantities east of the Cascades and not enough is known about the Dakotas except prelims I've heard of say there's lots.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several methods of estimating oil reserves.  Some estimates are based on proven reserves; that is oil that is being tapped.  Then there's discovered oil plus undiscovered or "yet to find" reserves based on probability which is much higher. And then there are estimates based producing fields and new discovers. The three types of estimates can be significantly different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the forest for the trees, doll. look at his chart's "millions" and my chart's "billions" once more. Danke. Schoen
Click to expand...

 His chart is in thousands of millions, (Venezuela 300,786 million) and yours is in billions (300.9 billion). Convert your figure to millions and it's nearly the same.
The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country


----------



## beautress

Deception has many faces. It relies on obfuscation, small print, and fear. All are present in the op. I'm not buying this particular panacea.


----------



## Flash

Fossil fuels will last my lifetime and my children's so I don't give a shit.  I suspect during the end of my grandchldren's life the reserves will start to run out.

The market will take care providing other form of energy.  We sure as hell don't need the government taking our money and using it on some stupid Environmental Wacko project like wind or solar.

If the government is going to spend money it needs to be on something real like fusion.  Of course the stupid Environmental Wackos put pressure on the government to shut down the world's best fusion test bed at the FFTF reactor at Hanford.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Flopper said:


> Then there's discovered oil plus undiscovered or "yet to find" reserves based on probability which is much higher. And then there are estimates based producing fields and new discovers. The three types of estimates can be significantly different.



What you are not mentioning is the decline in current oil fields. As new oil fields are found old ones dry up. Now put that into your predictions

*Oil field production decline*
Individual oil wells are typically within multi-well oil fields. As with individual wells, the production curves for oil fields vary depending on geology and how they are developed and produced. Some fields have symmetric bell-shaped production profiles, but it is more common that the period of inclining production is briefer and steeper than the subsequent decline. More than half the production usually occurs after a field has reached a peak or plateau. Production profiles of many fields show distinct peaks, but for giant oil fields, it is more common for production to reach and maintain a plateau before declining. Once a field declines, it usually follows an exponential decline.


----------



## elektra

watchingfromafar said:


> What you are not mentioning is the decline in current oil fields. As new oil fields are found old ones dry up. Now put that into your predictions


Sad is your opinion. Yes, some oil fields have dried up. I am sure you could, if you put work into your posts, link to articles that appear to reinforce your opinion.

But, that is only if you ignore the oil fields that have not dried up and have been producing oil in three, separate, centuries! Yes, we have oil fields that are more productive now then they were in the late 1800's!

So, is it ignorance on your part? Stupidity? Are you simply a liar? Why would you post something that is so easily proven a lie. It took me about 60 seconds to respond to your incorrect opinion with fact that is indisputable.

History: Black gold drew people to Kern, Taft


> The Midway-Sunset oilfield continues to be extremely productive today. According to a 2013 report by the state Division of Oil, Gas and Geothermal Resources, the Midway-Sunset is the largest producing oil field in California. Estimates from the report show the field produced 28.8 million barrels of oil last year.


----------



## elektra

History: Black gold drew people to Kern, Taft

n the late 1800s, discoveries of oil made Kern County a hot spot for folks looking to strike it rich. Old Sunset field was one of the earliest oil fields.

The first rig placed in Old Sunset by Lovejoy and his partners only produced one barrel per day. Another well dug to a depth of 300 feet produced sulfur water.

The Midway-Sunset oilfield continues to be extremely productive today. According to a 2013 report by the state Division of Oil, Gas and Geothermal Resources, the Midway-Sunset is the largest producing oil field in California. Estimates from the report show the field produced 28.8 million barrels of oil last year.


----------



## Likkmee

Pete7469 said:


> They were preaching this bullshit 40 years ago.


Yeah. " End of humanity" Tag ends in uneven number ? No gas for you today.
I had extra tags. That Cobrajet couldn't go a day without a tank vanishing
Of course now some flag wavers say we have more than anyone. So instead of nationalizing the resource..... it's for sale, like everything else.


----------



## Weatherman2020

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -


"Petroleum has been used for less than 50 years, and it is estimated that the supply will last about 25 or 30 years longer. If production is curtailed and waste stopped it may last till the end of the century. The most important effects of its disappearance will be in the lack of illuminants. Animal and vegetable oils will not begin to supply its place. This being the case, the reckless exploitation of oil fields and the consumption of oil for fuel should be checked."

— July 19, 1909 Titusville Herald (Titusville, PA)


----------



## Likkmee

Fuels are only a part. Plastics, agrochems,paints and accessories, your wifeys nail polish and that big triple D dildo in the dresser are all part of the game.


----------



## Flopper

elektra said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are not mentioning is the decline in current oil fields. As new oil fields are found old ones dry up. Now put that into your predictions
> 
> 
> 
> Sad is your opinion. Yes, some oil fields have dried up. I am sure you could, if you put work into your posts, link to articles that appear to reinforce your opinion.
> 
> But, that is only if you ignore the oil fields that have not dried up and have been producing oil in three, separate, centuries! Yes, we have oil fields that are more productive now then they were in the late 1800's!
> 
> So, is it ignorance on your part? Stupidity? Are you simply a liar? Why would you post something that is so easily proven a lie. It took me about 60 seconds to respond to your incorrect opinion with fact that is indisputable.
> 
> History: Black gold drew people to Kern, Taft
> 
> 
> 
> The Midway-Sunset oilfield continues to be extremely productive today. According to a 2013 report by the state Division of Oil, Gas and Geothermal Resources, the Midway-Sunset is the largest producing oil field in California. Estimates from the report show the field produced 28.8 million barrels of oil last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 264547
Click to expand...

This picture is what was all so common in the past, huge amounts of oil under pressure, not far under the surface that was just begging to be released.  When the oil first went into major production in Saudi Arabia, there was no need to pump oil, you just open values and it flowed at a fantastic rate.  Today we drill deeper and deeper.  We go further and further into remote areas and further offshore which adds to the cost of production. When you add the cost of increases in regulations around world on transportation of oil, production, emission and pollution controls, spill cleanups, and of course tax increases, the cost of using oil as a fuel will drive consumers to other fuels, long before the world runs out of oil.


----------



## bripat9643

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -


The end of oil was first predicted to occur in 1970.


----------



## bripat9643

Flopper said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are not mentioning is the decline in current oil fields. As new oil fields are found old ones dry up. Now put that into your predictions
> 
> 
> 
> Sad is your opinion. Yes, some oil fields have dried up. I am sure you could, if you put work into your posts, link to articles that appear to reinforce your opinion.
> 
> But, that is only if you ignore the oil fields that have not dried up and have been producing oil in three, separate, centuries! Yes, we have oil fields that are more productive now then they were in the late 1800's!
> 
> So, is it ignorance on your part? Stupidity? Are you simply a liar? Why would you post something that is so easily proven a lie. It took me about 60 seconds to respond to your incorrect opinion with fact that is indisputable.
> 
> History: Black gold drew people to Kern, Taft
> 
> 
> 
> The Midway-Sunset oilfield continues to be extremely productive today. According to a 2013 report by the state Division of Oil, Gas and Geothermal Resources, the Midway-Sunset is the largest producing oil field in California. Estimates from the report show the field produced 28.8 million barrels of oil last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 264547
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This picture is what was all so common in the past, huge amounts of oil under pressure, not far under the surface that was just begging to be released.  When the oil first went into major production in Saudi Arabia, there was no need to pump oil, you just open values and it flowed at a fantastic rate.  Today we drill deeper and deeper.  We go further and further into remote areas and further offshore which adds to the cost of production. When you add the cost of increases in regulations around world on transportation of oil, production, emission and pollution controls, spill cleanups, and of course tax increases, the cost of using oil as a fuel will drive consumers to other fuels, long before the world runs out of oil.
Click to expand...

You're forgetting that shale oil increases proven reserves by 900%.


----------



## watchingfromafar

bripat9643 said:


> The end of oil was first predicted to occur in 1970.


It is irrelevant how many times something was predicted to happen and didn’t happen. What is important is when a prediction comes true. I’ve done the number crunching, presented it here and now I am hopping the folks here will join together and try to come up with some solutions.

If you don’t want to join in then don’t.

-


----------



## bripat9643

watchingfromafar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of oil was first predicted to occur in 1970.
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant how many times something was predicted to happen and didn’t happen. What is important is when a prediction comes true. I’ve done the number crunching, presented it here and now I am hopping the folks here will join together and try to come up with some solutions.
> 
> If you don’t want to join in then don’t.
> 
> -
Click to expand...

When it comes true, then you'll have something to crow about.  Until that time, we'll place your theory where it belongs: in the waste bin.


----------



## watchingfromafar

bripat9643 said:


> You're forgetting that shale oil increases proven reserves by 900%.



You have forgotten to provide a link to prove your statement. as if this is going to change the global equation on world supply and demand.
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

bripat9643 said:


> _When it comes true, then you'll have something to crow about.  Until that time, we'll place your theory where it belongs: in the waste bin_.



_"we'll place your theory"? _When you, yourself and your alter-ego come together into one mindset, let me know and I will be happy to talk to whichever of you fractured selves wins out.
Until then it's best you continue talking to yourselves.
-


----------



## gfm7175

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -


Bad math...

First of all, we have no idea precisely how much available oil there is at any given moment.

Second of all, you are calculating as if there are only 1.3 trillion barrels of a non-renewable source left... Oil IS renewable; it forms naturally underground. So, you'd have to at least figure that the 1.3 trillion number is steadily increasing by X barrels per day.  Point being, we have MUCH longer than 38 years of oil left to tap into... Oil availability isn't an issue.


----------



## gfm7175

Flopper said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are known reserves.  Every year, oil companies are finding new oil.  The exploration for oil is a huge business.  Although I agree with your objective, we need to move away from oil as a fuel, using known reserves is not a convincing argument.
> 
> Personally, I think a better argument is the effects of climate change that people can see today, increasing precipitation in the Midwest and increasing droughts in southwest, increasing forest fires in the west, increases in intensity, number and duration of hurricanes, 8 inch rise in sea level leave since 1880, etc.. Most people don't give shit what happens to the planet a hundred years or so from now.  They are living for here and now.  What do they care if there is no arctic ice in 2100, crops are failing, and there's is widespread famine.  That's not going to be their problem.
Click to expand...

You make a good point in your first paragraph about the figures being bad. We simply don't know how much available oil there is.

Your second paragraph has issues though. First off, what IS "climate change"? Please provide a non-circular definition of the term. This is part #1 (entitled "Logic") of my three part rejection of "climate change". Circular definitions simply do not work, as they make reference to nothing outside of themselves. They yield void arguments.

As to "increasing precipitation in the Mid West", I suppose that depends on specific location. I will agree that my specific location in the Mid West this year saw the worst flooding that I have seen during my 28 year lifetime (and my dad says likewise for his lifetime). We had pretty bad flooding in 2008 too. Other years have been just fine, though. --- Given that, I'm not sure how one figures that "precipitation is increasing" in a large region... Even in a specific location, what time period are you using? Why is that time period "holy" as opposed to any other time period?  In the end, weather is a random event; it just does what it does.

Same line of reasoning as above applies for the "increasing droughts in the South West" bit...

Forest fires in the West, especially the ones in Kaliphornia (I spell it like that because I don't consider them to be part of the Union anymore, since they are effectively an Oligarchy that rejects the US (and their own State) Constitution at this point), are largely due to poor forest management practices.  Their attempts to "help" the environment are actually harming it.

The same line of reasoning for rainfall and droughts also applies to your hurricane claim...

Your "rise in sea level" claim is a bad one, making use of made up numbers... There is no way to accurately measure "global sea level", as there is no valid reference point for doing so.

The "you don't care" bit at the end of your post is not a valid argument...


----------



## watchingfromafar

*China Is Set To Become The World's Renewable Energy Superpower, According To New Report*

*Jan 11, 2019, 07:21am
The continuing growth in renewable energy around the world is set to boost the power of China* while undermining the influence of major oil exporters such as Russia and Middle East states like Saudi Arabia, according to a new report on the geopolitical implications of the changing energy landscape.

* “No country has put itself in a better position to become the world’s renewable energy superpower than China,”* says the report, which was issued by the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation – a group chaired by a former president of Iceland, Olafur Grimsson.

The *commission was set up by the International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA)* last year and its findings were published on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, at IRENA’s annual assembly.

Olafur Grimsson, former president of Iceland and chairman of the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation, speaking at the launch of the group’s report on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, UAE (photo: IRENA)

Olafur Grimsson, former president of Iceland and chairman of the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation, speaking at the launch of the group’s report on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, UAE (photo: IRENA) IRENA

The report argues that the geopolitical and socio-economic consequences of the rapid growth of renewable energy could be as profound as those which accompanied the shift from biomass to fossil fuels two centuries ago. The changes are likely to include the emergence of new energy leaders around the world, changing patterns of trade and the development of new alliances. It could also spark instability in some countries which have grown dependent on oil and gas revenues.

*The report points out that China has taken a lead in renewable energy and is now the world’s largest producer, exporter and installer of solar panels, wind turbines, batteries and electric vehicles.*

*China also has a clear lead in terms of the underlying technology, with well over 150,000 renewable energy patents as of 2016, 29% of the global total. The next closest country is the U.S., which had a little over 100,000 patents, with Japan and the E.U. having closer to 75,000 patents each.*

“The renewables revolution enhances the global leadership of China, reduces the influence of fossil fuel exporters and *brings energy independence to countries around the world*,” said Grimsson, speaking at the launch of the report. “The transformation of energy brings big power shifts.”

Beyond China, there are a few other groups of countries which stand to gain from the trends now under way. They include countries with high potential for renewable energy generation, such as Australia and Chile, which could become significant exporters of renewable electricity. Mineral-rich countries such as Bolivia, the Democratic Republic of Congo and Mongolia could also tap into rising global demand for their raw materials.

Many of these governments are well aware of the risks they face and have been making significant investments into renewable energy in recent years. For example, the UAE has developed vast solar energy parks and *Saudi Arabia recently unveiled plans to develop 59GW of renewable energy by 2030.*

Stressing a more optimistic view, Adnan Amin, director general of IRENA, said at the launch of the report that “The global energy transformation driven by renewables can reduce energy-related geopolitical tensions as we know them and will foster greater cooperation between states. This transformation can also mitigate social, economic and environmental challenges that are often among the root causes of geopolitical instability and conflict.”
China Is Set To Become The World's Renewable Energy Superpower, According To New Report
-


----------



## Weatherman2020

watchingfromafar said:


> *China Is Set To Become The World's Renewable Energy Superpower, According To New Report*
> 
> *Jan 11, 2019, 07:21am
> The continuing growth in renewable energy around the world is set to boost the power of China* while undermining the influence of major oil exporters such as Russia and Middle East states like Saudi Arabia, according to a new report on the geopolitical implications of the changing energy landscape.
> 
> * “No country has put itself in a better position to become the world’s renewable energy superpower than China,”* says the report, which was issued by the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation – a group chaired by a former president of Iceland, Olafur Grimsson.
> 
> The *commission was set up by the International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA)* last year and its findings were published on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, at IRENA’s annual assembly.
> 
> Olafur Grimsson, former president of Iceland and chairman of the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation, speaking at the launch of the group’s report on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, UAE (photo: IRENA)
> 
> Olafur Grimsson, former president of Iceland and chairman of the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation, speaking at the launch of the group’s report on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, UAE (photo: IRENA) IRENA
> 
> The report argues that the geopolitical and socio-economic consequences of the rapid growth of renewable energy could be as profound as those which accompanied the shift from biomass to fossil fuels two centuries ago. The changes are likely to include the emergence of new energy leaders around the world, changing patterns of trade and the development of new alliances. It could also spark instability in some countries which have grown dependent on oil and gas revenues.
> 
> *The report points out that China has taken a lead in renewable energy and is now the world’s largest producer, exporter and installer of solar panels, wind turbines, batteries and electric vehicles.*
> 
> *China also has a clear lead in terms of the underlying technology, with well over 150,000 renewable energy patents as of 2016, 29% of the global total. The next closest country is the U.S., which had a little over 100,000 patents, with Japan and the E.U. having closer to 75,000 patents each.*
> 
> “The renewables revolution enhances the global leadership of China, reduces the influence of fossil fuel exporters and *brings energy independence to countries around the world*,” said Grimsson, speaking at the launch of the report. “The transformation of energy brings big power shifts.”
> 
> Beyond China, there are a few other groups of countries which stand to gain from the trends now under way. They include countries with high potential for renewable energy generation, such as Australia and Chile, which could become significant exporters of renewable electricity. Mineral-rich countries such as Bolivia, the Democratic Republic of Congo and Mongolia could also tap into rising global demand for their raw materials.
> 
> Many of these governments are well aware of the risks they face and have been making significant investments into renewable energy in recent years. For example, the UAE has developed vast solar energy parks and *Saudi Arabia recently unveiled plans to develop 59GW of renewable energy by 2030.*
> 
> Stressing a more optimistic view, Adnan Amin, director general of IRENA, said at the launch of the report that “The global energy transformation driven by renewables can reduce energy-related geopolitical tensions as we know them and will foster greater cooperation between states. This transformation can also mitigate social, economic and environmental challenges that are often among the root causes of geopolitical instability and conflict.”
> China Is Set To Become The World's Renewable Energy Superpower, According To New Report
> -


Nope. China ain’t doing that.


----------



## Tax Man

Every industrialized nation in the world except trumpland is working toward ending fossil fuel dependence and going to renewable.


----------



## watchingfromafar

*France Will Save Billions By Investing in Renewables Instead of Nukes*

December 12, 2018

France will save 39 billion euros ($44.5 billion) if it refrains from building 15 new nuclear plants by 2060, and *bets instead on renewable energy sources to replace its all its aging atomic facilities, a government agency said.*

*France should spend 1.28 trillion euros over the next four decades, mostly on clean power production and storage capacities, networks,* and imports, according to a report from the country’s environment ministry. If it does this, France would progressively shut down its 58 atomic plants and renewable energy would comprise 95 percent of its electricity output by 2060, up from 17 percent last year.

The development of the so-called EPR nuclear reactors “wouldn’t be competitive for the French power system from an economical standpoint,” the Agence de l’Environnement et de la Maitrise de l’Energie --or Ademe-- said in a statement. The report assumes that the reactors would produce electricity at a cost of 70 euros per megawatt-hour, while the cost of wind and solar power would fall much lower.

The report follows President Emmanuel Macron’s announcement that *state-controlled Electricite de France SA will have to shut as many as 14 of its 58 nuclear reactors by 2035* to allow renewable energy to expand the country’s power mix. Macron also gave EDF until mid-2021 to prove that it can build an economically-viable reactor before the country decides to build new atomic plants. EDF’s EPR project in Normandy is more than six years late coming online, and the cost has more than tripled from its original budget.

Falling costs means that photovoltaic facilities won’t need subsidies from 2030, nor will onshore wind from 2035, the report said. That’s assuming that EDF halts 30 percent of its reactors after 40 years of operation and an additional 30 percent when they turn 50. Otherwise, surplus production capacity would undermine the economics of both nuclear power and renewables, Ademe said.

The study doesn’t take into account the impact on jobs, industry and the environment. However, “we’re expecting job creations in renewables and energy efficiency to largely make up for job losses in the nuclear industry,” said Ademe Chairman Arnaud Leroy.
*France Will Save Billions By Investing in Renewables Instead of Nukes*
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

gfm7175 said:


> ... Oil availability isn't an issue.


You just might be right. I heard somewhere that a person who has been buried in a coffin for 100 years or more degrades into a pint of oil and there are millions of graves out there!!!!

And the coffins have some value too.

Lol

just a joke between friends -


----------



## miketx

watchingfromafar said:


> *China Is Set To Become The World's Renewable Energy Superpower, According To New Report*
> 
> *Jan 11, 2019, 07:21am
> The continuing growth in renewable energy around the world is set to boost the power of China* while undermining the influence of major oil exporters such as Russia and Middle East states like Saudi Arabia, according to a new report on the geopolitical implications of the changing energy landscape.
> 
> * “No country has put itself in a better position to become the world’s renewable energy superpower than China,”* says the report, which was issued by the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation – a group chaired by a former president of Iceland, Olafur Grimsson.
> 
> The *commission was set up by the International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA)* last year and its findings were published on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, at IRENA’s annual assembly.
> 
> Olafur Grimsson, former president of Iceland and chairman of the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation, speaking at the launch of the group’s report on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, UAE (photo: IRENA)
> 
> Olafur Grimsson, former president of Iceland and chairman of the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation, speaking at the launch of the group’s report on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, UAE (photo: IRENA) IRENA
> 
> The report argues that the geopolitical and socio-economic consequences of the rapid growth of renewable energy could be as profound as those which accompanied the shift from biomass to fossil fuels two centuries ago. The changes are likely to include the emergence of new energy leaders around the world, changing patterns of trade and the development of new alliances. It could also spark instability in some countries which have grown dependent on oil and gas revenues.
> 
> *The report points out that China has taken a lead in renewable energy and is now the world’s largest producer, exporter and installer of solar panels, wind turbines, batteries and electric vehicles.*
> 
> *China also has a clear lead in terms of the underlying technology, with well over 150,000 renewable energy patents as of 2016, 29% of the global total. The next closest country is the U.S., which had a little over 100,000 patents, with Japan and the E.U. having closer to 75,000 patents each.*
> 
> “The renewables revolution enhances the global leadership of China, reduces the influence of fossil fuel exporters and *brings energy independence to countries around the world*,” said Grimsson, speaking at the launch of the report. “The transformation of energy brings big power shifts.”
> 
> Beyond China, there are a few other groups of countries which stand to gain from the trends now under way. They include countries with high potential for renewable energy generation, such as Australia and Chile, which could become significant exporters of renewable electricity. Mineral-rich countries such as Bolivia, the Democratic Republic of Congo and Mongolia could also tap into rising global demand for their raw materials.
> 
> Many of these governments are well aware of the risks they face and have been making significant investments into renewable energy in recent years. For example, the UAE has developed vast solar energy parks and *Saudi Arabia recently unveiled plans to develop 59GW of renewable energy by 2030.*
> 
> Stressing a more optimistic view, Adnan Amin, director general of IRENA, said at the launch of the report that “The global energy transformation driven by renewables can reduce energy-related geopolitical tensions as we know them and will foster greater cooperation between states. This transformation can also mitigate social, economic and environmental challenges that are often among the root causes of geopolitical instability and conflict.”
> China Is Set To Become The World's Renewable Energy Superpower, According To New Report
> -


You meant according to bullshit report.


----------



## bripat9643

watchingfromafar said:


> *China Is Set To Become The World's Renewable Energy Superpower, According To New Report*
> 
> *Jan 11, 2019, 07:21am
> The continuing growth in renewable energy around the world is set to boost the power of China* while undermining the influence of major oil exporters such as Russia and Middle East states like Saudi Arabia, according to a new report on the geopolitical implications of the changing energy landscape.
> 
> * “No country has put itself in a better position to become the world’s renewable energy superpower than China,”* says the report, which was issued by the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation – a group chaired by a former president of Iceland, Olafur Grimsson.
> 
> The *commission was set up by the International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA)* last year and its findings were published on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, at IRENA’s annual assembly.
> 
> Olafur Grimsson, former president of Iceland and chairman of the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation, speaking at the launch of the group’s report on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, UAE (photo: IRENA)
> 
> Olafur Grimsson, former president of Iceland and chairman of the Global Commission on the Geopolitics of Energy Transformation, speaking at the launch of the group’s report on January 11 in Abu Dhabi, UAE (photo: IRENA) IRENA
> 
> The report argues that the geopolitical and socio-economic consequences of the rapid growth of renewable energy could be as profound as those which accompanied the shift from biomass to fossil fuels two centuries ago. The changes are likely to include the emergence of new energy leaders around the world, changing patterns of trade and the development of new alliances. It could also spark instability in some countries which have grown dependent on oil and gas revenues.
> 
> *The report points out that China has taken a lead in renewable energy and is now the world’s largest producer, exporter and installer of solar panels, wind turbines, batteries and electric vehicles.*
> 
> *China also has a clear lead in terms of the underlying technology, with well over 150,000 renewable energy patents as of 2016, 29% of the global total. The next closest country is the U.S., which had a little over 100,000 patents, with Japan and the E.U. having closer to 75,000 patents each.*
> 
> “The renewables revolution enhances the global leadership of China, reduces the influence of fossil fuel exporters and *brings energy independence to countries around the world*,” said Grimsson, speaking at the launch of the report. “The transformation of energy brings big power shifts.”
> 
> Beyond China, there are a few other groups of countries which stand to gain from the trends now under way. They include countries with high potential for renewable energy generation, such as Australia and Chile, which could become significant exporters of renewable electricity. Mineral-rich countries such as Bolivia, the Democratic Republic of Congo and Mongolia could also tap into rising global demand for their raw materials.
> 
> Many of these governments are well aware of the risks they face and have been making significant investments into renewable energy in recent years. For example, the UAE has developed vast solar energy parks and *Saudi Arabia recently unveiled plans to develop 59GW of renewable energy by 2030.*
> 
> Stressing a more optimistic view, Adnan Amin, director general of IRENA, said at the launch of the report that “The global energy transformation driven by renewables can reduce energy-related geopolitical tensions as we know them and will foster greater cooperation between states. This transformation can also mitigate social, economic and environmental challenges that are often among the root causes of geopolitical instability and conflict.”
> China Is Set To Become The World's Renewable Energy Superpower, According To New Report
> -


You win the "Oxymoron of the Month" award for your entry "_Renewable Energy Superpower_"  Congratulations!


----------



## percysunshine

Did anyone drive or ride in a car/bus/taxi/uber/motorcycle/scooter/tractor/truck/boat/airplane today?

Guess what....


----------



## Pilot1

We have centuries of fossil fuel, and finding more ever day, especially in the U.S.  Huge oil and gas fields have been found in Texas, but also Alaska, and off shore.  

We now have fracking technology that can use the rich, natural gas resources which are CLEAN, and abundant.


----------



## elektra

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -


What do you think we should do?


----------



## watchingfromafar

bripat9643 said:


> You win the "Oxymoron of the Month" award for your entry "_Renewable Energy Superpower_" Congratulations!



I've gone back to the drawing board on this one. To get a true answer to my quest requires far more variables that my simplistic version. I've found the fun is in the journey and my final conclusion will just be the icing on the cake.
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

Pilot1 said:


> We now have fracking technology that can use the rich, natural gas resources which are CLEAN, and abundant.



In my view fracking is nothing more than scrapping the bottom of the barrel.
*Annual consumption of natural gas *Unit: bcm: Billion cubic metres of natural gas (abbreviated: *bcm*) or cubic kilometer of natural gas is a *measure* of natural gas production and trade.

United States  864
Russia             741
Iran                  232
Canada           188
Qatar              168
China               160
Norway           127
Australia          125
Saudi Arabia     98
Algeria                96
Turkmenistan     85
Indonesia            75
-------------------------------------------------
2,695 billion cubic meters =
100,000,269,595 cubic meters = 328,084,873,999 cubic feet
Global Natural Gas Production | World gas natural statistics | Enerdata

516 trillion = 516,000,000,000,000

516 is larger than 328 which means the world consumes more natural gas in a day than the amount found in this new discovery.
-


----------



## elektra

watchingfromafar said:


> In my view fracking is nothing ....


In my view, you are an idiot.


----------



## watchingfromafar

elektra said:


> In my view, you are an idiot.


It takes one to know one
lol -


----------



## Death Angel

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -


Great news! The earth will be dead before we run out of oil. 11 years left.


----------



## Markle

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -








Is this supposed to be like something from Green Onions?

It's supposed to be funny...isn't it?


----------



## Kilroy2

Dekster said:


> The us can stretch an extra 25 years from shale.



No it can because the chart show proven reserves

Prior to Fracking and directional drilling the US was not number 10 and we were lower than 10th but due to fracking and directional drilling we are number 10 as we are able to access more oil reserves than before

But the thing is now with this technology they are producing more that the top countries who have a whole lot more reserves than the US. 

Venezuela has almost 70 percent more reserves than the US and if you add the reserves in the top countries we would be lucky to break into the single digits

If you add up the top countries US does not even come close

So yeah you can increase pumping and hope for better technology to come along but if it does not you pretty much are shooting your wad in the hopes of making money now

The top countries can exceed US output easily if they wanted to.
But the US is just going 100 miles and hour down the highway because they can. Eventually we know what will happen at that speed. Also when your the top dog you really want to stay that way. Still US import crude all from various countries even with all this activity in the oil industry. At least 70 percent of crude oil and related products are imported in 2018

How much petroleum does the United States import and export? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)

US oil production it goes up and then it goes down. That is its history and current levels are not sustainable for the long haul. Venezuela and SA are laughing because in the long haul they will still be there. 

Fracking in oil production also uses an astronomical amount of water. 

This is in direct competition with farmers and people who use water for everyday uses. 

It also produces waste water and they just pump the unusable water back into the ground.


----------



## Markle

watchingfromafar said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my view, you are an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes one to know one
> lol -
Click to expand...


Buck up!  You're the one that threw up this goofy post.  You were being funny, go with it!


----------



## elektra

watchingfromafar said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my view, you are an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes one to know one
> lol -
Click to expand...

I don't know you, I just responded to how you present yourself.


----------



## elektra

Kilroy2 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The us can stretch an extra 25 years from shale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it can because the chart show proven reserves
> 
> Prior to Fracking and directional drilling the US was not number 10 and we were lower than 10th but due to fracking and directional drilling we are number 10 as we are able to access more oil reserves than before
> 
> But the thing is now with this technology they are producing more that the top countries who have a whole lot more reserves than the US.
> 
> Venezuela has almost 70 percent more reserves than the US and if you add the reserves in the top countries we would be lucky to break into the single digits
> 
> If you add up the top countries US does not even come close
> 
> So yeah you can increase pumping and hope for better technology to come along but if it does not you pretty much are shooting your wad in the hopes of making money now
> 
> The top countries can exceed US output easily if they wanted to.
> But the US is just going 100 miles and hour down the highway because they can. Eventually we know what will happen at that speed. Also when your the top dog you really want to stay that way. Still US import crude all from various countries even with all this activity in the oil industry. At least 70 percent of crude oil and related products are imported in 2018
> 
> How much petroleum does the United States import and export? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> US oil production it goes up and then it goes down. That is its history and current levels are not sustainable for the long haul. Venezuela and SA are laughing because in the long haul they will still be there.
> 
> Fracking in oil production also uses an astronomical amount of water.
> 
> This is in direct competition with farmers and people who use water for everyday uses.
> 
> It also produces waste water and they just pump the unusable water back into the ground.
Click to expand...

Nice opinion, got anymore fables?


----------



## Dekster

Kilroy2 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The us can stretch an extra 25 years from shale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it can because the chart show proven reserves
> 
> Prior to Fracking and directional drilling the US was not number 10 and we were lower than 10th but due to fracking and directional drilling we are number 10 as we are able to access more oil reserves than before
> 
> But the thing is now with this technology they are producing more that the top countries who have a whole lot more reserves than the US.
> 
> Venezuela has almost 70 percent more reserves than the US and if you add the reserves in the top countries we would be lucky to break into the single digits
> 
> If you add up the top countries US does not even come close
> 
> So yeah you can increase pumping and hope for better technology to come along but if it does not you pretty much are shooting your wad in the hopes of making money now
> 
> The top countries can exceed US output easily if they wanted to.
> But the US is just going 100 miles and hour down the highway because they can. Eventually we know what will happen at that speed. Also when your the top dog you really want to stay that way. Still US import crude all from various countries even with all this activity in the oil industry. At least 70 percent of crude oil and related products are imported in 2018
> 
> How much petroleum does the United States import and export? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> US oil production it goes up and then it goes down. That is its history and current levels are not sustainable for the long haul. Venezuela and SA are laughing because in the long haul they will still be there.
> 
> Fracking in oil production also uses an astronomical amount of water.
> 
> This is in direct competition with farmers and people who use water for everyday uses.
> 
> It also produces waste water and they just pump the unusable water back into the ground.
Click to expand...


Fracking can use saline water which is a fair amount of the ground water in places that have fracking or can be shipped in.    cross contaminate a fresh ground water vein with a saline vein and the EPA will own you ass until you stop breathing.  Proven reserves mean very little to nothing when it comes to shale.


----------



## anynameyouwish

watchingfromafar said:


> *I did the research; Now you help me get the word out (BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!)*
> 
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> Proven oil reserves are those that have a reasonable certainty of being recoverable under existing economic and political conditions, with existing technology.
> 
> 10. United States - 39,230 million barrels
> 9. Libya - 48,363 million barrels
> 8. Russia - 80,000 million barrels
> 7. United Arab Emirates - 97,800 million barrels
> 6. Kuwait - 101,500 million barrels
> 5. Iraq - 142,503 million barrels
> 4. Iran - 158,400 million barrels
> 3. Canada - 169,709 million barrels
> 2. Saudi Arabia - 266,455 million barrels
> 1. Venezuela - 300,878 million barrels
> The World’s Largest Oil Reserves By Country
> 
> the above adds up to---- 1,304,838 million barrels
> 
> The total worldwide oil consumption was 93 million barrels per day (bbl/day) on average in 2015 according to the International Energy Agency (IEA).
> 
> List of countries by oil consumption - Wikipedia
> 
> 93 million a day X 356 days = 33,945 a year
> 
> *1304838/33945 = 38 years*
> 
> Check it out, do the math yourself
> Then help us find a new future for our children!!!!
> -



personally I think we should stay the course:  use oil as we need it but keep developing and improving alternatives.  In 38 years we won't need oil at all.


----------



## elektra

anynameyouwish said:


> personally I think we should stay the course:  use oil as we need it but keep developing and improving alternatives.  In 38 years we won't need oil at all.


What alternative do we have, to oil?


----------

